# Bays and Silver Bay foals now and then.



## MBhorses (May 24, 2008)

hello,

Share with us the color of the sire and dams of each foal.This year is the first year we have had bay foals without the black points.

do all bays have black points on their legs?i know foals have frosting.How long does the frosting last?

We have had bay foals this year have some questions?





1 month old no black points yet.

sire palomino dam black




1 month old no black points yet. Her tail is lighter then we she was born. The colt above tail is darken to black, hers is not.2008 filly sire buckskin dam sorrel

silver bay or bay?




2008 filly sire bay pinto dam black pinto




2008 colt sire bay pinto dam sorrel pinto




2006 filly

sire grey and dam bay(RAVEN)

RAVEN NOW.




she is greying out




2007 bay pinto filly(star)

star before we sold her this past year




see the black points now


----------



## ruffian (May 24, 2008)

To answer your question, not all bays have black points.


----------



## MBhorses (May 24, 2008)

ruffian said:


> To answer your question, not all bays have black points.


I would love to see photos of older ones without the black points.


----------



## River Wood (May 25, 2008)

Here is a photo of our herdsire....Tibbs Rapid Transit...(avatar photo) who is silver bay






Also one of his daughers....River Wood Rapid's Dolly May.....as a weanling






and as a yearling...Her dam is a bay pinto


----------



## Dona (May 25, 2008)

The majority of Bay foals are born with light legs....the darker leg coloring usually comes in with the first foal shed. In fact, on most of the bay foals I've had, if you part the lighter colored leg hair, you can easily see the dark hair coming in under it, close to the skin. There are some instances where bay foals ARE born with black lower legs. Sometimes it's because they've inherited the graying gene (those foals are born what their dark adult color would be, then gradually lighten) But, I've also seen a few bay foals (with no graying gene) born with black legs. This is not the general rule tho. No doubt, there are different "modifiers" involved in these instances.

All of the foal pictures you posted, look BAY....except the second one. She is a Silver Bay.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (May 25, 2008)

Completely agree....all Bays have black points...Wild Bay causes only the ankles to go black, so if the horse had four white socks you might not see the black but all Bays have black points...some of yours have the legs white, so that will not count.

The only foal I have had born true Bay, dark points, went Roan, so I am thinking the same "concentration" of colour takes place as happens with Grey and Appy foals.


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (May 25, 2008)

I used to own this mare, sold her a few years ago, she is a silver bay roan, no points to speak of, but she produced a bay roan colt with a chestnut stallion, so she has to be silver bay.


----------



## Kendra (May 25, 2008)

You can see the light coloured legs pretty well in this photo, and the black mane and tail, no silver here for sure! Course, he's a really, really dark bay.






This guy is more of a red bay, found a pic where you could see his little socks on his front legs, and the lighter area that's going to be black when he sheds. I would say the black isn't going to go very high on his legs, no black knees and hocks on this guy, too bad. Also, he's got a black mane and tail, with the exception of the little white edges on his tail that seem to be pretty common in bay foals.






Little silver bay colt born yesterday ... you can see in this photo his "grey" mane, his legs are a similar colour, but I didn't really manage to get a picture of them, with him in the stall and with his mother who disapproved of me being in there.

Here's his full sister, also a silver bay. I suspect he'll be a redder colour than her? But only time will tell!


----------



## Brandi* (May 25, 2008)

He is so beautiful







River Wood said:


> Here is a photo of our herdsire....Tibbs Rapid Transit...(avatar photo) who is silver bay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ruffian (May 25, 2008)

> Completely agree....all Bays have black points..


 ??
I owned a bay mare that did not have any black points. I bought her as a yearling, and sold her 4-5 years later. She had a black mane and tail, but no other black


----------



## Minimor (May 25, 2008)

Sometimes red horses with black manes & tails are actually chestnut and not bay--wild bays have very little black on the legs, but bays do always have black points. On new foals, though, it can take several months for the black points to show up. It pays to look at the ear tips--if the ear tips are black, it's probably a bay; if the ear tips are silver/gold then it's probably a silver bay.

This is a chestnut Morgan that--if you couldn't see his lower legs some people would say is bay:


----------



## MBhorses (May 25, 2008)

here is our silver bay or bay filly from this year shaved


----------

